# These are selling for $5000 restored?



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 31, 2017)

https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/atq/d/1957-xm-53-super-scooter-by/6437354880.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2017)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 31, 2017)

I think the extra charge is for the *really* bent fork...


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 31, 2017)

Western Flyer speedo on a Columbia Firebolt. It's one of the cooler frames they made with an incorporated tube rack.


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Pickers!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 31, 2017)

?????????? I love that stuff! He must be one of those guys that some how gets ten or maybe 50 times more for the same thing I have!!! Mine of course, is worthless!!! Scrap metal at best. It always amazes me. Barry


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> ?????????? I love that stuff! He must be one of those guys that some how gets ten or maybe 50 times more for the same thing I have!!! Mine of course, is worthless!!! Scrap metal at best. It always amazes me. Barry




Well restore the damn thing and cash out at $5000!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 31, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Well restore the damn thing and cash out at $5000! [/QUOTE
> I see these guys that want $5000.00 for a Phantom and I yell "I'll sell mine for half of that" and cross my fingers! lol


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 1, 2018)

This is a classic example of someone that went off their meds before they wrote up their add.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2018)

Maybe $500 restored. nah...


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 3, 2018)

halfatruck said:


> I think the extra charge is for the *really* bent fork...




And I'm sure the seller will completely deny that.... for some reason almost every craigslist bike seller can't seem to notice when the fork is bent, lol. "It was made that way". Or when you point out that the fork is on backwards "nuh uh...bought it from walmart just like that", oy vey


----------

